# Plenty Polenta



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

My local grocery store has a discontinued brand of polenta on sale for $2.00 a package, so I picked up a few.

Problem is, I have no idea what to do with it. 😁     

It's just compressed cornmeal and the package says you can do just about anything with it and cook it any which way. (It is already cooked in the package.)

What are your suggestions on how to cook up something tasty.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like the sausage shaped rolls of polenta I've seen. Slice like roll sausage into patties and pan fry till brown and heated though. Everything I've read on the internet about polenta says it's just very well boiled cooked cornmeal. I've tried that, meh.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds like the sausage shaped rolls of polenta I've seen. Slice like roll sausage into patties and pan fry till brown and heated though. Everything I've read on the internet about polenta says it's just very well boiled cooked cornmeal. I've tried that, meh.


Right, it looks like a package of yellow salami.

If nothing else, I was going to slice it thin, fry it up and make a PLC (polenta, lettuce and cheese) sandwich, on rye.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

ZZZZZ said:


> Right, it looks like a package of yellow salami.
> 
> If nothing else, I was going to slice it thin, fry it up and make a PLC (polenta, lettuce and cheese) sandwich, on rye.


Yup, yellow salami. Sounds like a pretty good sammich there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I didnt see this. I know there's something good. . . have to think. Aren't tamales made of polenta and meat sauce? Nothing better than a fresh tamale. Are you vegetarian? Do you cook from scratch? Do you like quickly made or long & detailed?

This sounds good.








Polenta Tamale Pie


Tamale pie, made with a cornmeal-mush crust, dates back to 1911. In this recipe, we use ready-made polenta packaged in a roll. The spicy beef filling takes advantage of the excellent bottled salsas and canned refried beans now crowding market shelves.




www.epicurious.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What is masa?








Masa - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




What is polenta?








What Is Polenta?


Polenta is an Italian hearty-tasting cornmeal porridge. It can be prepared with sweet or savory toppings and eaten from breakfast through dinner.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## mga123 (Feb 29, 2016)

My Italian parents used to call it Italian grits when they moved to Florida
I like it with sauce


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Z..You cut it into thick slices can grill it and put lots of grading cheese on top

or fry it up in olive oil and top with mushrooms in sauce ( the sauce is marinara 
sauce with sautéed mushrooms.

or just fry it up and put marinara sauce and lots of grading cheese.

Or fry it up and have it for breakfast along with bacon and eggs.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

mga123 said:


> My Italian parents used to call it Italian grits when they moved to Florida
> I like it with sauce


Grits - Yuk!

The polenta I bought tastes nothing like grits. It tastes like bland cornbread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ZZZZZ said:


> Grits - Yuk!
> 
> The polenta I bought tastes nothing like grits. It tastes like bland cornbread.


That’s why you’ve got to kick it up a notch with sauce and cheese.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> What is masa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I've got:


















Amazon.com : San Gennaro Polenta Traditional, 18 oz : Polenta Meals : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : San Gennaro Polenta Traditional, 18 oz : Polenta Meals : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com





This stuff is not a porridge, it is firm.

Maybe polenta is like tofu, varieties ranges from soupy to extra firm.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I didnt see this. I know there's something good. . . have to think. Aren't tamales made of polenta and meat sauce? Nothing better than a fresh tamale. Are you vegetarian? Do you cook from scratch? Do you like quickly made or long & detailed?
> 
> This sounds good.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally I had some black bean tamales two nights ago. The corn in the tamales is "masa," and it's more like cornbread than polenta. Loose and crumbly.

No.
No,
Quick.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, that’s rolled polenta.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've bought that brand of Polenta and agree with TK. Polenta can stand being kicked up a few notches. I've also tied to make polenta from regular cornmeal as I've read. Takes forever to cook and still needs kicking up.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Our Best Polenta Recipes - Cooking Light


Whether baked, grilled, fried, or served creamy, polenta is a delicious gluten-free addition to your menu. Polenta's grits-like consisten...




www.cookinglight.com


----------

